# Georgia Unemployment pay calculator?



## DYI hunting (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a family member that just found out today they were being laid off Friday.  Is there anywhere  he can calculate how much his unemployment pay will be?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't know of one.


Easiest way is to just call the unemployment office.  I used to know the formula, but it's too complicated.  He has to know how much he made in 5 of the last  quarters or something like that.


----------



## win280 (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't know exactly,but it is based on a percentage of the pay received.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 5, 2009)

http://www.dol.state.ga.us/

Try this site  don't know if it is there but its the place to go for info.


----------



## 30 06 (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry to here about family member, hope they find a job soon. What they get might buy gas and a few groceries, not much more than that. Its a very low amount.


----------



## ROCKRIVERDUDE (Aug 5, 2009)

When I got laid off in Feb. The max allowable to draw was $360.00 per week before taxes, 10% Fed and 5% state. I brought home around 500-600 per week net and unemployment insurance paid me 270.00 per week net.


----------



## buckmanmike (Aug 5, 2009)

If you brought home 5-600 wk that means you earned $7-900 wk(less if lot of kids). And then you get unemployment of 35-40% of what you make. And unemployment pay is $270 wk hard to support a family on that.
  I've lived in Georgia all my life and love the state, but we have one of the lowest unemployment benefits in the country and one of the highest rates that employers are charged. Our insurance commisioner needs to get his act together.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 6, 2009)

buckmanmike said:


> If you brought home 5-600 wk that means you earned $7-900 wk(less if lot of kids). And then you get unemployment of 35-40% of what you make. And unemployment pay is $270 wk hard to support a family on that.
> I've lived in Georgia all my life and love the state, but we have one of the lowest unemployment benefits in the country and one of the highest rates that employers are charged. Our insurance commisioner needs to get his act together.



Yes,he does!   Who knows - maybe he'll read what you wrote!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 6, 2009)

buckmanmike said:


> If you brought home 5-600 wk that means you earned $7-900 wk(less if lot of kids). And then you get unemployment of 35-40% of what you make. And unemployment pay is $270 wk hard to support a family on that.
> I've lived in Georgia all my life and love the state, but we have one of the lowest unemployment benefits in the country and one of the highest rates that employers are charged. Our insurance commisioner needs to get his act together.



The insurance commissioner has absolutely nothing to do with it.  Not that I'm a big fan of the insurance commissioner, but let's only blame him for the things he does screw up.

Unemployment benefits fall under the Labor Commissioner.  But even he isn't to blame for it.  Labor Commissioner is about the most do nothing job in the state.  

The unemployment benefits are set by the state legislature. The goal of the legislature is to keep the premiums down for big business, not provide adequate compensation for out of work employees.


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Aug 6, 2009)

Everyone I know drawing Ga. unemployment receives $330/wk and then another $25 thanks to Uncle Sam regardless of what their payscale was. Tennessee pays even less. I haven't heard of anyone receiving anything different than what I stated above. I would think that there are plenty of members laid off right now that can attest to those figures.


----------



## Skunked (Aug 6, 2009)

When I was recieving unemployment it was roughly 2/3 of what I made.


----------



## ROCKRIVERDUDE (Aug 6, 2009)

320.00 before tax here. And after a while the 25.00 from Uncle Sam disappears.


----------

